# Broken



## ToniaH11 (Mar 31, 2020)

I have been married to my husband for 19 years. We have two kids together and one step ( I love him like he was my own). My husband states he's not happy and he wants a divorce. I tried everything to keep our family together. In the last year, he has been so cold and mean. He was always at work and never had time for me. He stop wanting to have sex, claim he was tired. He seems so selfish, but I still love him. I'm lost with out him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I know it's tough.

How old are the children?

What does your husband do on weekends, or his days off if they are not weekends?

Have you done anything to see if he's having an affair?


----------



## ToniaH11 (Mar 31, 2020)

My kids are 13,15, and 23. I have ask if he was seeing anyone. He states no. I'm not sure if I believe him. I guess if I did know it would make it easier for me to move on. My kids tell me to move on. That I deserve better. They love their dad ,but they didn't like how he treats me. I guess I'm scared of the future without him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Asking a person who is cheating, if they are cheating, does not work because cheaters lie. Do you have access to the bill for his cell phone? If you do, check it and see if there is a number that he is in contact with a lot.

Do you have a job outside the home? Or are you a SAHM (stay at home mom)?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

ToniaH11 said:


> I have been married to my husband for 19 years. We have two kids together and one step ( I love him like he was my own). My husband states he's not happy and he wants a divorce. I tried everything to keep our family together. In the last year, he has been so cold and mean. He was always at work and never had time for me. He stop wanting to have sex, claim he was tired. He seems so selfish, but I still love him. I'm lost with out him.


Where does the resentment, lie in your marriage? What happened? Who was the first to cause this. It's somewhere in your marriage, what happened?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I think you would benefit from counselling to help you through this.


----------

